# VDDC and MVVDC info missing in sensors tab



## DaiSukiDesu (Apr 16, 2010)

I use an ASUS EAH4850 and I'm running Windows XP Pro SP3. I was wondering if this is normal (referring to thread title)? If so is there any other software I can use to still monitor these values?

I also want to add that for a while now I have been unable to access CCC. I tried uninstalling drivers and software without any results so far. Any idea what I can about this?

What's the default voltage of the EAH4850? Is it fixed or does it fluctuate? At the moment the GPU Core Clock is at 500MHz and the GPU Memory Clock at 750MHz when idle and 625MHz and 993MHz when under load. I 've been experimenting a little yesterday and I noticed that OC'ing the card just a little bit causes artifacts. Once I set the voltage higher in ATI Tray Tools the card runs more stable and higher core and memory speeds are possible. But since I can't monitor the VDDC temperatures I dare not mess with these settings. Is ATI Tray Tools a good way to play around with the voltage or should I use other software?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DaiSukiDesu (Apr 21, 2010)

I played around with the clock speeds in ATI Ttay Tool and highest stable values I could get with the maximum allowed voltage of 1.158 was GPU Core Clock  at 725MHz and the GPU Memory Clock at 1125MHz. If I choose higher values, artifacts start to appear in benchmarks. Temperatures of overclocked GPU and the other components is around 45°C when idle and around 65 when under load (FurMark 1.8 for 2 hours).

If I set a custom VDDC in ATI Tray Tool will this enable me to set higher voltages for better overclockability or is the only way to overclock beyond 1.158 to do a voltmod?

Still wasn't able to resolve the software issues pointed out above. I'll be buying Windows 7 soon and format my system.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 21, 2010)

no CCC means bad drivers try installing the new ones. Or the latest beta.


----------



## DaiSukiDesu (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the latest stable drivers (10.3). Never tried beta drivers. I'll give a try when I get back home. Thanks for the advice. By the way was going to upgrade to Windows 7 sooner or later.

Is it possible to underclock the card without hardware modding and changing the bios?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 22, 2010)

ya you can do it in the same software you usually use to overclock.


----------



## DaiSukiDesu (Apr 26, 2010)

I can access CCC again. I found the solution on the ATI forum. I deleted the drivers, closed all processes in the Task Manager and then deleted the folders related to ATI software. Afterwards I restarted and reinstalled the drivers and everything seems to be working just fine now.

During normal operation my 4850 runs at 500/750 and jumps to 625/993 under load. In the ATI software you can set the card to run at 500/750 at all times which keeps my system from getting needlessly hot when not necessary. Though I was wondering if it's possible to go even lower than those values without tampering with the bios.

Also overclocking using the ATI software seems to be useless as it doesn't change the voltage so I get artifacts with very little OC'ing. Am I doing something wrong?

Still need to know 3 things:

1. Can I get the voltage higher than the 1.158 in ATI Tray Tools or is a voltmod/bios tampering necessary?
2. Almost same as 1 but then for underclocking the card.
3. The original reason why I posted in the first place. Can I somehow get the VDDC and MVVDC values to show in GPU-Z or are they unavailable for this particular card?

Again thanks for your help Solaris17 (who's the girl in your avatar? Anime?) and everyone else.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2010)

DaiSukiDesu said:


> I can access CCC again. I found the solution on the ATI forum. I deleted the drivers, closed all processes in the Task Manager and then deleted the folders related to ATI software. Afterwards I restarted and reinstalled the drivers and everything seems to be working just fine now.
> 
> During normal operation my 4850 runs at 500/750 and jumps to 625/993 under load. In the ATI software you can set the card to run at 500/750 at all times which keeps my system from getting needlessly hot when not necessary. Though I was wondering if it's possible to go even lower than those values without tampering with the bios.
> 
> Also overclocking using the ATI software seems to be useless as it doesn't change the voltage so I get artifacts with very little OC'ing. Am I doing something wrong?



Its good you got it all figured out.

Still need to know 3 things:



DaiSukiDesu said:


> 1. Can I get the voltage higher than the 1.158 in ATI Tray Tools or is a voltmod/bios tampering necessary?


Its a possabilitity. I would try MSI afterburner or ATI traytools like u said. Some cards have the ability some dont. It depends on board revision. manufacturer etc. The easiest way to answer this question is "just give it a shot"



DaiSukiDesu said:


> 2. Almost same as 1 but then for underclocking the card.


Yes you can underclock. But remember going to far can also cause problems. Try the above mentioned programs for this task.



DaiSukiDesu said:


> 3. The original reason why I posted in the first place. Can I somehow get the VDDC and MVVDC values to show in GPU-Z or are they unavailable for this particular card?


 That card does not have the sensors :/



DaiSukiDesu said:


> Again thanks for your help Solaris17 (who's the girl in your avatar? Anime?) and everyone else.


 Honestly? I dont know. I thought it looked nice so i just put it up. I think I originally googled for "only in japan" I was looking for motivational posters.


----------



## DaiSukiDesu (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you very much Solaris17! I owe you big time. Again thanks for your time. ^^


----------

